
Listen up, wireless carriers. Here’s the perfect wireless plan - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/06/verizon_unlimited_data_listen_up_wireless_carriers_here_s_the_perfect_wireless_plan_.single.html
======
mparlane
"it doesn’t cost Verizon any more money to serve data to two devices instead
of one"

That is two connections to two different devices they must create and handle.
At home, your wifi router does this and they provide you with one pipe but you
handle the spectrum at home.

Two devices is two pipes and they may be in different locations or just using
up more bandwidth from the same location. So it makes sense to charge more if
you are concurrently connecting devices.

